# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Diversión de perros

## Luján

Hola!

Os quiero enseñar unas fotos de Luna saltando a por piedras, tomadas esta misma tarde. Se lo pasa genial en la playa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Al mío no le haces eso, jeje. Si le tiras pelotas, juguetes, piedras, coge se tumba en el suelo y te dice que vayas tú si quieres a por ella.

Eso sí, como lleves comida o una lata de cerveza, no la lleves muy baja... porque el ca****** se tira a por ella  :Big Grin: 

Ejemplo gráfico: en mi casa la cerveza no se tira. Como quede algún culín en la lata...

----------


## REEGE

Luján... la primera y última son geniales.
Como se lo pasan de bien los perros en el agua!!
Lázaro, ese perro tuyo tiene que gustarle hasta el ron. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lázaro, ese perro tuyo tiene que gustarle hasta el ron.


Jajaja, pues seguro que le gustará.

Ahora que dices lo de ron, me recuerda el nombre de los dos perros de un amigo mío: J&B y Ron  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

A la mía, el alcohol no le termina de gustar. Pero el saborcito que queda en el vaso después de que se evapore sí.

La comida, a 2m del suelo para que no la pille.

----------


## REEGE

En La Bolera, teníamos perros que la gente dejó abandonados y eran una muy buena compañia, aunque os podéis imaginar, eran super desconfiados.

----------

